
Show HN: I made my first product demo video - taylorcooney
I&#x27;m a Product Designer for Nudge Rewards in Toronto and have created my first product demo. From Sketch, to Origami, to Final Cut Pro and everything in between. Anyon
e willing to take a quick look and give me feedback?<p>Demo Video: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=o-KB_MkvhPk" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=o-KB_MkvhPk</a>
======
andkon
Overall I like it, good music pick, pretty decent pace, but the editing and
cuts lead to a fractured feeling.

* "Meet Nudge Rewards" can cut to the iphone screen, but it'd be nice to throw in a zoom onto your logo there, as "Meet" seems like a verb where you wanna introduce your branding quite prominently. If the logo zoom situation ain't great, I'd use a shot of tapping on the icon and cut out after a second or two of showing the app's loading screen just to get more visible branding.

• Instead of animating each new word in, use that animation for emphasis. It's
jarring as is, and hard to read, and definitely contributes to the sense of
the video being fractured.

• I'd combine the "facitilate conversation and collaboration" with "In real
time", and letting that demo run unbroken.

~~~
taylorcooney
Thanks a lot @andkon...that's some terrific insight; my weakest area is
storytelling and with my next video I'm hoping to round off all of the corners
to showcase the branding quite prominently and making the video easier to
digest.

------
wingerlang
Way to much going on, too much text in the screenshots so I try to read it but
then it's gone.

The text doesn't pop with the beat, nothing big bug kinda odd feeling imo.

At the end I don't really get what the app is about, some news thing within
the company. And/or some performance tracking for each employee.

And the iOS wallpaper is like iOS 8 style.

As a whole, I think you have the style and feel down pretty well (not very
original though) you just need to simplify it a bit.

------
du_bing
Thanks for sharing, I also want to make such videos, so I have watched the
whole video, and feel that it's too fast comparing to those videos I watch
before. Too many texts for audience to read, and they are so small.

More important, I do not get any key idea from the video. Maybe I am not the
expected audience of the product.

------
dharness
Congrats! I know how much work this whole process is when you have never done
it before. I'd recommend looking into doing your animations manually rather
than a screen recording to get rid of the magnifying glass "finger" thing

